# My Photo Box



## Justturnin (Jun 8, 2012)

I just built this in 45 mins for $52, almost all of which was Lamps and Bulbs.  My biggest concern was storage.  I didn't want a box just sitting taking up space that does not exist.  So here is what I did.

Materials:
3 x Foam Boards 20"x30" @ $1 each (Dollar Tree)
3 x Clamp Lams @ $6.33 Each (Lowes)
2 x 2 pack 5000K Bulbs @ $8.26 Each (Lowes)
1 x Twin Flat Sheet Grey @ $5 (Wally Mart)
4 x Clothes/Chip clips (already had)
1 x White T-Shirt (already had)

The Box is 20"cu

I took 2 of the foam boards for the sides and scored a line through them at the 10" Mark  careful not to go through the other side. Took the third board for the top and cut it @ 23" and scored it at 1.5" on each side careful not to go through.  From my scrap piece off the third board I cut a 1"x20" strip off.  Traces a 3" boarder around each board and cut out the middle.  Used an old T-Shirt for light diffuser cut into 3 squares to cover my holes.  Cut a 21" wide section of the grey sheet to fit inside.

Next I will build a collapsible frame to clamp my light to.

All Set up.





Here you can see where I used the 1.5" scores to bend the board over and hold it together w/ 2 clips (one on each side)


Top Removed you can see the 10" extra folded over to form the back.  The 1" stip I cut I use to roll the sheet in and clam it across the back.  This hold the sheet but also keeps the back rigid. 


Broken down laying flat.


Packed away behind the dresser.


----------



## Haynie (Jun 8, 2012)

Pretty sweet design.  Been thinking of something like this myself.  You just took a lot of the thought out.  Thank you.


----------



## dbledsoe (Jun 8, 2012)

Check out the "Cowboy Studio" table top photo studio. I paid $38.oo for mine but it's on now for $20. Lights, tent, tripod, backdrops, everything in a carrying case.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001MYASTG/ref=pe_175190_21431760_cs_sce_dp_1


----------



## farmer (Jun 18, 2012)

hi everyone 
product photography cube
most of my items are larger so i bought a ft5 perfect square cube 75.00
learning how to fold one back up sucks
bad part is i need to use it out side and where i live is brezzy.
but a 16 inch cube would be killer for pins.

Farmer


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 18, 2012)

:highfive:Good job Chris.:biggrin:  Taken any pen photos in it yet that we can see?

Mine is a cardboard box (modified) with white muslin covering the top and side cutouts (about 15 inches) with white poster board for background (can use different background colors), and lamps.  NON foldable.

Ray


----------



## 76winger (Jun 18, 2012)

There's lots of ways to make a DIY photo box/tent. Mine is made from a PVC pipe fram with a white sheet draped over it and illuminated with 6500K CFL bulbs. But even with the brighter bulbs, I still have to compensate the white balance so I don't get greenish photos. 

This looks like a good design and certainly easier to teat down and store. Mines more of a permanent fixture on the far side of the shop.


----------



## corian king (Jun 18, 2012)

Really nice set up.great work!!


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 19, 2012)

need some additional lights with this one.  I have it and plan on getting some lights like he used here.(at least I think I do) 



dbledsoe said:


> Check out the "Cowboy Studio" table top photo studio. I paid $38.oo for mine but it's on now for $20. Lights, tent, tripod, backdrops, everything in a carrying case.
> Amazon.com: CowboyStudio Table Top Photo Studio Light Tent Kit in a Box - 1 Tent, 2 Light Set, 1 Stand, 1 Case: Camera & Photo


----------

